# General > Member's Lounge > Photography >  Apistogramma agassizi - female with fry

## Andreas Werth

Hi,
haven´t been around for a while.
A pair of Apistogramma agassizi decided to spawn and some days ago the fry started to swim. This photo is only some hours old. As you can see from their bellies, they do like their Artemia ;-)
The male can´t come closer than about 10 cm unless he wants to be bitten.

----------


## ash

beautiful pictures




> Hi,
> haven´t been around for a while.
> A pair of Apistogramma agassizi decided to spawn and some days ago the fry started to swim. This photo is only some hours old. As you can see from their bellies, they do like their Artemia ;-)
> The male can´t come closer than about 10 cm unless he wants to be bitten.

----------


## tcy81

very nice photos  :Well done:

----------


## Panut

Beautiful!!  :Smug:

----------


## Jervis

Amazing!!! Nice golden yellow  :Shocked:

----------


## ongtw

wow beautiful picture. what camera did you use?

----------


## trident

Andreas,
Beautiful mum and fries, the fries' belly are so round !
any chance of a close-up of the fries?  :Smile:

----------


## Andreas Werth

Hi,
thank you for your kind words, I&#180;m glad you like it.




> what camera did you use?


Made with Canon EOS 40D & EF 60/2.8 macro lens and two EX flashes - one from the side, one from above.




> any chance of a close-up of the fries?


Hi Richard,
I&#180;ll try that soon -
stay tuned ;-)

P.S. Nobody askes for the father, what is good, because he is recovering some of the females fin bites and doesn&#180;t look as good as he could be. Besides that visual handicap, he is in good condition.

----------


## luenny

Great shot Andreas. Always love to see such relationship in animal photos.  :Well done:

----------


## Merviso

Wonderful shots!  :Kiss:  Andreas, it would be great if you have a series of photos on the mum and fries...  :Well done:

----------


## mervin

Outstanding !!!!

----------


## Andreas Werth

Thank you for the kind words, I&#180;m glad you like it.
Here are some more. In the meanwhile I had to separate the fry from the parents, but I&#180;m waiting for the second batch.





Another version from the first shot:




This is one of the fry - probably from their parents point of view.




And finally both parents together being busy with their daily power tussle: the female keeps the male in secure distance to the batch of fries by blocking its way.

----------


## trident

Andreas,
I liked the fry photo, this will be my inspirational photo  :Smile: 
I like to shoot fries, buy results is very mixed, trying hard to improve.
Thanks for the beautiful photos.
BTW dad looks none the worst from his escapade.

----------


## luenny

Impressive as usual. The fries look so different from the adult. So nice.

----------


## benny

Yo Andreas!

Woah!! Top notch stuff! Love the absolute control in the lighting in most of the pictures, especially the first and third picture.

Well worth the wait.

Cheers,

----------


## tcy81

very nice photo of the fry.

----------


## Andreas Werth

Thanks Benny and Tang Chem,
I´m still waiting for the second batch. Hope to be able to post some more after they started breeding again.

----------

